# Sebastopol Parking



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Santa Rosa and surrounding area peeps. Is there anywhere in Sebastopl that we can safely leave a couple of vehicles overnight? We're doing an overnight credit card ride meeting some friends in Sebastopol but don't have a clue where to park and leave the vehicles. We'll be down on Monday and Tuesday. Any help would be great!!


----------



## norcal maniac (Feb 15, 2007)

If you're coming into town via Hwy 12, make a left on Hwy 116 and there's a parking lot on your left right across from Round Table pizza. It should be OK there.

Also on the way into town via Hwy 12, there's an old apple processing plant called Barlow just past the first light coming into town. There's lots of parking there but it's more isolated than the lot near Round Table so it might not be a s secure.

Hope this helps......


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks norcal. We ended up parking in Santa Rosa's city hall public parking and taking the MUT to Sebastopol and then headed out from there. Worked pretty well and only cost $8 for the two days. Thanks for the info you provided though. Might come in useful in the future.


----------

